#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  API 6A 21st edition (2018)

## vova-vipper

Who has this new API 6A 21st edition please?

See More: API 6A 21st edition (2018)

----------


## izanagi1989

can you help me this new API 6A 21st edition please?

----------


## popov_al

> can you help me this new API 6A 21st edition please?



You can (free) download API Spec (include API Spec 6A-2018) via t o r r e n t  from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## elpop10

this web site not have API 6A

----------


## setret

The website only has list of the document. Also there is no API 6A mentioned in it.

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## arifin2101

> Here:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks pedrogarcia

----------


## Domibao

> Here:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



many thanks Pedrogarcia

----------


## racp12

Mr. pedrogarcia,
Thanks a lot

----------


## racp12

Mr. pedrogarcia,
Thanks a lot

----------


## stilus

Thank you sir for sharing !!

----------


## johanjohnson8

Buena tarde compa&#241;eros, alguien que me pueda compartir la API 6A 21TH 2018

----------


## arifin2101

Mr.pedrogarcia



Many thanksSee More: API 6A 21st edition (2018)

----------


## johanjohnson8

Pedro buen dia... me podrias por favor ayudar con la API 6A 21TH
Gracias

----------


## pedrogarcia

Aqu&#237; la puedes encontrar:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Rohitsankeshwari

can anybody please share the latest API 6A document

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here again:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## shrieekk

Dear Mr. pedrogarcia, Kindly send the link for API 6A 21st edn, please

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## shrieekk

Many thanks Pedrogarcia.... :Smile:

----------


## alxo01

Thanks Bro!!!

----------


## ArnoldKinkweiser

thanks

----------


## jorgeeliasrojas

thanks

----------


## minhphuongpham

No link is available !
Thanks anyway

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here again:



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: API 6A 21st edition (2018)

----------


## jorgeeliasrojas

Thanks!

----------


## jorgeeliasrojas

Thanks a lot!

----------


## Muhammad Ramzan

Please share again

----------


## Muhammad Ramzan

can anyone share again

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here again:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Dutillet

Hello Mr Pedrogarcia,

Could you please reload the link for API 6A 21st edition ?

Many thanks in advance

Hugo

----------


## pedrogarcia

OK. Here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Dutillet

Thanks a lot !!!!

And do you have API 6A spec 718 2nd edition ?

Many thanks in advance once more

Hugo

----------


## pedrogarcia

Hugo:

Por favor escribe en forma correcta el estándar que necesitas.

----------


## ArnoldKinkweiser

thanks

----------


## Dutillet

Hello,

May be with this reference : 

API Standard 6A718, Nickel Base Alloy 718 (UNS N07718)

Could you please provide ?

Many thanks in advance

Hugo

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: API 6A 21st edition (2018)

----------


## Dutillet

Thanks a lot !!!!!

----------


## wyman28

Mind sharing the file again? The link has already expired. Many thanks.

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here again:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## wyman28

Fantastic! Many thanks!

----------


## tvp100

Thanks for the share

----------


## tvp100

Thanks for the sharing the file

----------


## petr0leum

> Here again:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



the link is dead. could you share it again please?

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## petr0leum

> Here:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



thanks a lot!!!

----------


## petr0leum

> Here:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



thanks a lot!!!

----------


## kannammal

Tried to download, received a message transferred failed

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: API 6A 21st edition (2018)

----------


## Hareshsteel

Unable to download. Can you provide alternate link?

Thanks in Advance

Regards
Jatin Sanghvi
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here again:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## yo9hrb

Dear Pedrogarcia, can you put again API6A 21st ed?
Please don't hurt me  :Smile: 
Thank you.

----------


## izanagi1989

Hello everyone,
You can download it from the following link.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

regards

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here again:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## minhphuongpham

This link works fine. Thanks
Hello everyone,
You can download it from the following link.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jobar

Hello everyone,

Is it possible to share once agin a link for this 21st edition please ?
Thanks.

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jobar

Oh damn, the link has already expired...

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here again:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jobar

> Here again:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Many thanks pedrogarcia !

----------


## congpap

Kindly reshare, I need it urgently. Thank you very much in advance.

See More: API 6A 21st edition (2018)

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## congpap

Thank you very much indeed!

----------


## prewo

> Hello everyone,
> You can download it from the following link.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you

----------


## EhabAbdelrahman

Any update version with Errata 2 and Addendum 1

----------


## EhabAbdelrahman

Any update version with Errata 2 and Addendum 1, Thanks in advanced

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## EhabAbdelrahman

Any how, Thank you for your help, the current share version with Errata 1 only, If you have with Errata 2 that will be great help.
Thank you again.

----------


## Ave

Please share API 6A 21 ed! Thanks in advance! The links above have been expired  :Frown:

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Ave

Thank you a lot!!!! :Triumphant:

----------


## lcf8088

Can I get an updated share link for 6A 21st edition? Thanks in advance!

----------


## vkummer

please provide the working link

See More: API 6A 21st edition (2018)

----------


## BarryPui

please provide the working link

----------


## gs153

API Spec 6A-2018 : Wellhead and tree equipment_21 edition + ERRATA 1 (2019)
download link : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vkummer

The link is expired. please upload a new link

----------

